# Which Motherboard



## sona (Sep 3, 2009)

Since there are a lot of motherboard companies out in the market, lets take a poll to decide which one is the leader................

My choices for intel are gigabyte and for AMD it is ASUS.............


----------



## Krow (Sep 3, 2009)

Gigabyte is my personal fav!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 3, 2009)

I always prefer Intel Original Boards.


----------



## amitash (Sep 4, 2009)

^no offence but intel orriginal boards are somewhat...eh...not very feature rich to be polite..

I vote evga....unrivalled OC and reliability and perf....expensive though


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 4, 2009)

ASUS and Gigabyte 

Intel Original Motherboards SUCK big time


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

^Yup. I prefer Gigabyte over ASUS.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Sep 11, 2009)

using MSI P35 Neo for past 2 years.. excellent performance..


----------



## mukundrvyas (Sep 19, 2009)

Intel and Asus both


----------



## calanor (Sep 27, 2009)

i think any mobo should not be judged by brand but its performance and features


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 6, 2009)

Asus 
i am using asus & mercury


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 13, 2009)

For me Gigabyte is most reliable.


I do not like the Intel original boards. They are over priced and do not have any option to overclock


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2009)

been using asus mobo since april 2007...had no issues whatsoever..i had a gigabyte motherboard for my p4 long back..had some issues but nowadays i have heard gigabyte is serious value for money..


----------



## speedfreak9800 (Nov 15, 2009)

ASUS totally rocks


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 16, 2009)

MSI is my choice , using it for the past 5 years without any problems


----------



## desiibond (Nov 16, 2009)

since my first Pentium 3 PC, have been using Gigabyte and only gigabyte. I totally trust these guys.


----------



## CA50 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi i hav MSI MS-7399 here is it:
[IMG]*i36.tinypic.com/fa9261.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2009)

I have always purchased Intel desktop boards. They maybe short on features, but they r rock solid on default config


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

I vote for MSI.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2009)

I always sticked with Intel.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer ASUS


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gifASUS 
Here is my motherboard(ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS):-
*www.cyberindian.net/wp-content/uploads/asus-p5kpl-am-ps-mother-board.jpg


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well i am a Asus fan. But have to admit Asus is making **** these days!


----------

